

Open Letter to All Websites Selling Products - eam
http://erikmontes.com/blog/2011/10/06/open-letter-to-all-websites-selling-products/

======
jayfuerstenberg
Sites all want to sell you more later. It's expensive to acquire customers so
showing more stuff to people who've already bought stuff is cheaper than
finding new people to sell to.

One day maybe the process won't be so manual and will still protect our
privacy.

